# blowgun hunting



## Brower

Has anyone ever tryed it with any luck?
Because i made my own after my .40 cal didnt seem like it could take any game down. Its much bigger i just made some custom darts using 24lb poster paper, and the long knitting things all are grandmas used to make socks. They seem like they would work for squirrels and such im even thinking if by putting super glue on the cones(poster paper) that it would make it water proof and i could shoot sunnies/bluegills with it.

tell me what you think...

BROWER


----------



## Cleankill47

That you should visit this site:

http://www.coldsteel.com/blowguns.html

To get yourself one of the good .625 Magnum blowguns.

Buy yourself one of the 5-foot versions and an extra bag of mini broadhead darts. (I like the bamboo ones, too) Mine is about three years old, and it works great.

And I _don't_ think:

That you should use your homemade blowgun for anything at all. Buy a good one, then at least you have a good start. Making your own blowgun should only be done as practice for, and in the middle of, extreme emergencies in which you need food that must be taken quietly. But if you buy a good one in the first place, you won't have to make one.

:sniper:


----------



## shryke300

I made my own, out of copper pipe and pvc. it works great. I used bike spokes for the shafts, saturated the paper cones with super glue for durability and made broadheads out of razors to tip them. I have taken two squirrels with this, and i only hunted with it for a couple hours. it is 6 ft long and will put a dart all the way through a squirrels head. I think making your own is a great idea just because it is something that YOU did. The same reason people build their own houses. Just make sure that you have a long enough pipe for power, you make everything as close to being the same as possible, removing all irregularities, and that you do have a blade on the end to cause enough bleeding


----------



## whitelaster

i didnt no people actually hunted with um, i got a medium sized one, and one of those big ones from cabellas(i think), and they work preety good, and if u buy paintballs for um, u have to blow hard,,, tell me if u get any luck, and Wher do u shoot um?(body part)


----------



## shryke300

Taken a couple with shots through the chest. Got one on all fours looking at me, went through the base of the neck and through his body toward his butt for 5 inches. got another with a shot through the head (yes, THROUGH)


----------



## blowgun69

here's one i made, it's .65 cal, about 6ft long. steel pipe cos over where i am in NZ, this pipe would only cost me $20NZ where as if i got a copper one, it'd be 4 times the price. i made my darts out of sharpened nails and coat hangers and for the flight i used transparency plastic sheets. works remarkably well and with skills it packs a good punch. working on adding a minimag lite for nighttime.


----------



## Bore.224

I gave up using blowguns when that wearing a bone in your nose fad ended!! GGGGGGGGGGGGZZZZZZZZZZZZ.


----------



## blowgun69

Bore.224 said:


> I gave up using blowguns when that wearing a bone in your nose fad ended!! GGGGGGGGGGGGZZZZZZZZZZZZ.


what do you use.


----------



## Stonegoblet

Bore.224 said:


> I gave up using blowguns when that wearing a bone in your nose fad ended!! GGGGGGGGGGGGZZZZZZZZZZZZ.


 :lol: :withstupid: :lol:


----------



## Cleankill47

Of course, now that I have removed my foot from my mouth, I can now safely say that since (duh) blowguns have been handmade since they started being used, there is no reason that you can't make a good one. I am actually looking at an .81 magnum version that uses 150 grain darts that a friend of mine makes.

If you can make it, then there's no need to buy one. Especially if you take the time to do it right and make it well...

:sniper:


----------

